
Mobile browser traffic is 2X bigger than app traffic, and growing faster - AnbeSivam
http://venturebeat.com/2015/09/25/wait-what-mobile-browser-traffic-is-2x-bigger-than-app-traffic-and-growing-faster/
======
pdimitar
Could it be the lack of ad-blocking on mobile that amounts for the majority of
that difference in traffic numbers? Can't help but wonder that and it makes me
giggle because this is yet another forced and overhyped wanna-be-informative
article. Many publishers want the mobile traffic to be more due to the mobile
users having less control on their devices than your average well-informed
PC/laptop using semi-power user.

I personally abhore the lack of control on my Note 4 and iPhone 5c and that's
what's gonna drive many users away -- not now, but in 5-10 years you can count
on it. The market always wins. Get control off of the users hands and you
shouldn't be surprised by the results. (Sorry for off-topic in this
paragraph).

Bad article with skewed stats is bad. No way around it.

